# Ticks



## hibiscusmile (May 24, 2008)

Had a tick climbing up my neck tonight! :angry: I do not like ticks!!! My dog Abby had one on her belly too, it was almost all filled with blood  My hubby is supposed to be keeping up with the grass this year, he is not doing very good at it. It is over 6 inches in most places :angry: here. Now I cannot stop itching. And all the hairs on me head are dancing around tonight, scratch, scratch,,,,sc r a t ch..... :huh: not happy! Scr a t c ...........h


----------



## pedro92 (May 24, 2008)

Thats not good. I dont think ive ever had a tick. So how is your orchids doing i seen your topic for one. any ooths


----------



## ABbuggin (May 24, 2008)

You should be fine....I get at least 15-20 on me a year (and yes, I do use repellant, I'm just outside a LOT).  When I find them (when hiking, camping etc.) I save them and feed them to my mantids. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 25, 2008)

Wow, I don't think I've ever had any on me... or I didn't know it's a tick. Umm, I was just going to say something about pesticides but I guess that could pesticide your mantises too. Yeah, good luck, I guess.


----------



## ABbuggin (May 25, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Wow, I don't think I've ever had any on me... or I didn't know it's a tick. Umm, I was just going to say something about pesticides but I guess that could pesticide your mantises too. Yeah, good luck, I guess.


Ticks are just like mosquitoes. Only a very few minute amount actually carry disease. I've had tons of ticks and mosquitoes (which I also feed to my mantids lol) and I've never gotten sick.  I always take all precautions to be tick free (ie, good repellent, long pants, tall shoes) but like I said above, I'm outside a lot (I go crazy if I'm inside for too long lol) so no matter what I do i still get ticks.  

When a tick is actually connected to you, make sure when you remove it you dont squeeze it so it doesn't (squirt) its enzymes into you.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 25, 2008)

It hadn't attached itself, I caught it crawling up my neck while I was typing. I could not feed it to my mantis, I take a match to them and burn them up. The dog had one that was filled with blood, or did I already say that? I once went to pick up what I thought was a piece of gravel off the floor and just before I touched it something said to me,,,,no that is not gravel, and it wasn't it was the tick bag filled with blood. yuck! I hate those things, I dont say that much, but ticks, and some other things make me crawl right out of my skin! I had long pants on with socks and shoes, but I was releasing some chinese babies into the field and it had tall grass. I would like to blame it on bubby, but I forgot I did that too.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

lil... late but those are the only insects i wanna see dead.....


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lil... late but those are the only insects i wanna see dead.....


I forgot what family they are in, but they are not insects.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> I forgot what family they are in, but they are not insects.


i know, there arachnids but well... i was talking bout mosquitoes to tho  

however i wanna see em both crushed...


----------



## darkspeed (Jun 23, 2008)

They got 8 legs so I would assume they are arachnids... but Im not an expert on them. I do know that neither P. Ocellata nor Hymenopus Coronatus like the taste of them as each species snatched a tick right up when introduced, but quickly threw it down after little more than a nibble.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> They got 8 legs so I would assume they are arachnids... but Im not an expert on them. I do know that neither P. Ocellata nor Hymenopus Coronatus like the taste of them as each species snatched a tick right up when introduced, but quickly threw it down after little more than a nibble.


aaaarachn!ndssss... ^_^


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2008)

Yea, I cannot imagine that they have any taste that is good, it is probably bitter. Abby my dog made me mad, she had one on her underside where she could of chewed it off and didn't. Guess she was saving it for me, not that I would want her to chew it off. I was surprised it was on her there, they usually get behind or on the head so the dog cannot reach it.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 23, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> They got 8 legs so I would assume they are arachnids... but Im not an expert on them. I do know that neither P. Ocellata nor Hymenopus Coronatus like the taste of them as each species snatched a tick right up when introduced, but quickly threw it down after little more than a nibble.


My adult female Rhombedera loves ticks. Of the 3-4 she's had, it only takes her 2-3 bits to eat the whole thing! :blink:


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 24, 2008)

ABbuggin- those must be some big ticks!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2008)

Yea, mine are hardly the size of a small lady bug! ha ha get it? He has a new lady bug! ha ha  Oh forget it!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 24, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> ABbuggin- those must be some big ticks!


They range in size, but I've seen bigger than lady bug size. :blink: 



hibiscusmile said:


> Yea, mine are hardly the size of a small lady bug! ha ha get it? He has a new lady bug! ha ha  Oh forget it!


lol, always making jokes aren't you.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 26, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yea, mine are hardly the size of a small lady bug! ha ha get it? He has a new lady bug! ha ha  Oh forget it!


i give you an award for lamest loke ever    :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks awards are much appreaciated, but money is always useful! :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Thanks awards are much appreaciated, but money is always useful! :lol:


i would say, sell some mantids :lol: (not to me, i,m going on summer break  )


----------

